# Yarn shops in Austin, TX



## HoneyH (Jun 4, 2012)

Do does anyone have suggestions for great yarn shops in Austin?


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Try knitmap.com
Or google


----------



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

I've been to Hill Country Weavers. It's located in a house and is stacked wall to wall and floor to ceiling with yarn.
1701 S Congress Ave Austin, TX 78704

Another is Yarnbow in the Lakeway area. It's much smaller and has short hours of operation. I've never been there because I always seem to miss a time when they're open.
1310 Ranch Road 620 S #202 Austin, TX 78734

A little farther north in Jonestown is Happy Ewe. The staff is very friendly and about half of the store is dedicated to spinning and weaving.
18360 FM 1431 Jonestown, TX 78645

There are several more that hopefully someone else can direct you to.


----------



## TexCat (Sep 23, 2012)

Gauge Knitting 
5406 Parkcrest Dr
Austin, TX 78731
(512) 371-9300 

The Knitting Nest

8708 S Congress
Austin, TX 78745
(512) 291-8866 

Check out on Face Book a new yarn shop in Round Rock, TX (Just on north side of Austin)round Rock Yarn & Fiber Studio at Location:

208 W. Bagdad Ave. Suite 7
Round Rock, TX 78664
(the entrance to the shop is around the back of the building) 

512-218-9555

Hours:

Tues/Wed/Fri: 10AM - 5:00PM
Thurs: 12PM-5:00PM
Sat: 10AM - 4PM
Sun/Mon: Closed

I've been to them all plus Hill Country Weavers. All are great shops, but Hill Country Weavers is at the top of the list for a couple factors. Obviously, they've been in business for a long, Long, LONG time and their stock is outstanding as well as voluminous. The other factor to tip the scales is their location. They are right across a side street from the Tasty Food Trucks on Congress. These were highlighted on a show on the Food Network. Yummy! Tasty yarn and a variety of great food (including some great Vegan and Gluten Free) foods.

Have Fun.

If you're in town some time and would like to meet for lunch, let me know. We could meet at Hill Country Weavers and grab a bite while we get to dish about Knitting Paradise!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I go to Hill Country pretty frequently and usually stay in the Spicewood area. Besides the Lakeway store, are there any other yarn stores in the Bee Caves area or the Marble Falls area? I will have to check out the Hill Country Weavers store. I think they are on the Hill Country Yarn Crawl.


----------



## jjs21582 (Sep 19, 2011)

Yarnorama is just east of Austin in Paige.


----------



## judymh (Jun 30, 2011)

I have heard that Nan's in Horseshoe Bay is a good shop. Horseshoe Bay is very close to Marble Falls.


----------



## HoneyH (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow, thanks to all of you. I hope to check several of them out when I'm in town soon. I'll get back with observations.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Also in Killeen (about 45 min. north of Austin) is the Old Spinning Wheel Yarn Shop. Here is a link to the Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/OldSpinningWheel

p.s. not sure why this won't post a a live link, but you can copy and paste.


----------



## judymh (Jun 30, 2011)

In Wimberley there is the Old Oaks Ranch and Fiber Arts Studio.


----------



## chrisboldo (Jan 31, 2011)

The Happy ewe, in Jones town TX, is super and yes 1/2 store is for spinning but what they have is nice....and Misti is very sweet and very helpful and will order almost anything she can get her hands on for you too. If you have time, I personally like this store. Just part Miller Auto Parts on the opposite side of the rd. on HWY 1431 heading towards Lago Vista.........


Chris Boldovici


----------



## chrisboldo (Jan 31, 2011)

They have a website too, just Google "Happy Ewe".

Chris Boldovici


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I live approx. 350 miles north of Austin but go regularly. Hill Country Weavers is at the top of my to do list. Ok. I admit it. If my DD did not live there, I would drive to Austin just to go to HCW. Since my trips are typically on the weekends, I have learned to be there EARLY on Saturday mornings when they open at 10. Two reasons: parking and HCW is a fave store for yarn lovers. The staff is helpful when they are not jammed and make every attempt to serve customers' needs when they are. My family likes to wander around SoCo (south Congress) as there are a variety air small shops and restaurants. As said by another poster, HCW is fully stocked for weaving, knitting, crocheting, etc. They display knitted garments and have lots of patterns and books. I always intend to visit other yarn stores in Austin but HCW has never failed to have what I want. And I love walking in their doors. On their front porch is a bench for the weary and loved ones. My DH likes to wander around HCW and sit and talk with staff so we go early. Or I go by myself.


----------



## HoneyH (Jun 4, 2012)

KP Friends, we went to Hill Country Weavers yesterday and concur completely with all the glowing reports about that great shop. It was a feast for the eyes and mind. 
We also made a stop at the little yarn shop in Round Rock. The selection is limited since it is new but the owner was very nice. Thanks to all for taking the time to make your recommendations.


----------

